# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) أهداءات برنامج للكمبيوتر لتعرف على  الايفون والاندرويد معا في نفس الوقت

## lsanlmakhfi

السلام عليكم اخواني لا أطيل عليكم اشارك معكم ببرنامج جميل ومفيد وخصوصا لاصحاب محالات الصيانة برنامج عبارة عن قارئ الاندرويد والايفون مع الكمبيوتر والميزة الجميلة انه يقراهم في نفس الوقت وفي برنامج واحد وسريع في تحميل الالبعاب والبرامج سهل الاستعمال ولايحتاج كراك ولا سيريال   
صورة للبرنامج من جهازي     لتحميل البرنامج برابط مباشر                                             الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع  أبدعت في موضوعك تستاهل كل خير  لا تحرمنا من مثل هذه المواضيع  بارك الله فيك*

----------


## kissy

chokran laka akhi lghali abdessamad

----------


## roni001

شكرا اخي ولكن ما هي طريقة تغيير اللغة وهل البرنامج فيه لغة عربية

----------


## chaker

*جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود*

----------


## hameed atiah

مشكور بارك الله بيك

----------


## kojyy

مجهود مشكور اخى عبد الصمد

----------


## mohamed73



----------

